
Ask HN: Superhuman Invitation - reion
Hi everyone! When I first heard about superhuman.com was a while ago, I requested access and forgot about it. Last week I watched a This Week in Startups episode featuring their founder. I loved the product and would like to start using it. 
Could someone get me invitation&#x2F;recommendation for Superhuman? I would really appreciate it!
michal at stktk.com
======
thecryusofiran
I'd like one too if available, same username at aol. Are they actually giving
out any nowadays?

~~~
reion
I am not sure, to be honest. I know that they have a lot of people signing up.
I think invitation bumps up you place in the waiting line.

